# nivel óptico ingeniería civil



## Elena1

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo al inglés un documento sobre aplicación de mezclas para nivelación de pisos antes de aplicar el acabado y menciona que "se lleven a cabo mediciones con *el nivel óptico *para obtener el espesor promedio". ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el nombre correcto de este aparato en inglés?

Gracias anticipadas

María Elena


----------



## Mastoc

El nombre en inglés es "optical level" pero posiblemente deberías tener en cuenta que actualmente se utilizan preferentemente los "laser level".


----------



## Elena1

Mastoc said:


> El nombre en inglés es "optical level" pero posiblemente deberías tener en cuenta que actualmente se utilizan preferentemente los "laser level".



Mil gracias!!


----------



## rodelu2

El instrumento que usa p.ej. un constructor para definir niveles es un *"transit"*, y es un instrumento óptico, con anteojo y retícula. Los que emplean un laser son llamados *"laser level"* y son también un instrumento óptico en el sentido de que emplean un haz luminoso para cumplir sus funciones.


----------



## Mastoc

¿Entonces a los niveles de burbuja hay que considerarlos también ópticos porque hay que mirarlos?


----------



## rodelu2

Los hubo de burbuja no-ópticos, sistema Braille para trabajar en galerías de minas y catacumbas mal iluminadas.


----------



## Elena1

rodelu2 said:


> Los hubo de burbuja no-ópticos, sistema Braille para trabajar en galerías de minas y catacumbas mal iluminadas.



Ya chequé imágenes de "transit level" en Internet y creo que es el término correcto. 

La liga es http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=t....,cf.osb&fp=43d10b7e278498a8&biw=1527&bih=871

¡Gracias!


----------



## Mastoc

rodelu2 said:


> Los hubo de burbuja no-ópticos, sistema Braille para trabajar en galerías de minas y catacumbas mal iluminadas.



¿Niveles de burbuja sistema Braile?


----------



## Vampiro

Mastoc said:


> ¿Niveles de burbuja sistema Braile?


Muy prácticos para verificar qué tan a nivel está una galería completamente oscura.

También los usan albañiles ciegos con capacidades especiales.


Por cierto el nombre en español del aparato (óptico o electrónico) al que se están refiriendo es "teodolito".
_


----------



## rodelu2

Teodolito y nivel son dos aparatos diferentes, el teodolito mide también 360 grados en azimut.


----------



## rodelu2

rodelu2 said:


> Teodolito y nivel son dos aparatos diferentes, el teodolito mide también 360 grados en *azimut*.


 Error; debió decirse "altura".


----------

